# Ears popping up!



## Jacq (Mar 17, 2010)

Been looking forward to raising a german shepard pup for a LONG LONG time, but as a fireman my 24 on 48 off schedule doesnt allow it... Enter my fiance. here is the latest update.... 9 weeks old and when my fiance came home from work today, this ear was popped halfway up... LITERALLY in less than a day, her ear started to come up...


----------

